# New to Mini-Donks and I'm in love!!



## Trinity_Acres (Aug 23, 2005)

I posted this already on the Back Porch but thought I'd share with the Donkey forum too! I just can't help myself...I'm so excited. We returned from Gatlinburg on last weekend. On our way back to Ohio we made a little stop and we...the rest is history. Meet Rascal and Wags. (4 mos old Jacks) from a fella in Manchester, Ohio. I've been wanting to add some mini donks to our petting farm for a while and well, these two stole my heart. They rode home in the back of our Suburban with me back there with them and we all did wonderfully.






They have not been wormed yet. How soon can I worm them and what do you recommend? The gentleman I bought them from said he uses Ivermectin Paste. Also, what shots do they need? Same as mini horses? Also, where do ya'll purchase halters from? Any other tidbits would be greatly appreciated. We've had them now a little over a week and I'm absolutely in love. They are such wonderful little creatures. They will be going on their first nursing home visit on Thursday. They are *slowly* understanding what "leading" is.



They sure are cautious boogers!!!





Enjoy the pictures! THANX FOR LETTIN' ME SHARE!!!![/size]

*Rascal is the taller of the two and wearing the red halter (that's WAY too big) and Wags is the little guy in the oversized green halter.*

Aren't they just the cutest??? They're best buds.


----------



## luvmycritters (Aug 24, 2005)

They are both ADORABLE - congradulations!!


----------



## shminifancier (Aug 24, 2005)

Gotta love those long ears for sure.. They are so cute and hugable for sure.


----------



## Aura (Aug 24, 2005)

Very cute little donks! I bought adjustable foal halters for mine and they fit great! These halters are made by Triple E and adjust around the muzzle and the headstall. I just got 2 mini donks too and can't believe how loveable they are. They are all I think about and the regular sized horses are a bit miffed as the donks are stealing their attention at the moment. Last night I dreamt I gave birth to twin babies with donkey ears, that is how wacko I am.


----------



## StarWish (Aug 25, 2005)

LOL!!! Twin babies with long ears??? You ARE addicted to these little longears, Aura! Aren't we all? The thing is, it's not just the minis that are so sweet; all longears are addictive! Watch out...fair warning!

These two little boys sure are cute and CONGRATS to you for getting them, Trinity!

We use the same meds for the donkeys as we use for the mini horses and the same schedules. Remember, they don't need much to eat, even though they think they do! Ours will go to the pasture for a few hours and LOVE the weeds! They will eat what the horses won't!

Remember, these guys can make great driving animals in time, too.

The lady who sold us ours says, "Donkeys are thinkers, not stinkers!" Patience is a big key with them as is trust in you.

Good luck and keep us informed.

Starwish/Colleen


----------



## don_keylover (Aug 26, 2005)

Beautiful little baby boys! I have only been a donkey momma for one month and just love them soooo much!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations on your beginning adventure into the wonderful world of mini donkeys!



Those pictures are so cute.



I can just imagine how excited you are to have them, and nothing is cutier then a mini donk foal, to own one is deffinitely to love one!



I have to remember that Colleen--not stinkers, thinkers. I just keep telling everyone there not stubborn, just extreamly curious, and want to be 100% sure about doing ANYTHING before they do it. Patience is definitely the key word with donkeys. We feed ours the same as we do the horses, worming and shots are also the same, but you should remember that donkeys can get lung worms, so make sure you use a wormer that takes care of that as well. We use Panacur, for that. Corinne


----------

